

Twitter’s patent pledge not what it seems - cek
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/reality-check-twitters-patent-pledge-not-what-it-seems/

======
Dylan16807
Great, so the first guy says to make them public domain and the second guy
immediately contradicts that by calling any patent freeing dumb. And what's a
nonpatent supposed to do to protect you from other companies' patents?

I do wish they would tighten up the language to remove any subjective clauses
like 'deter'. And either cut that ten year limit or remove it altogether and
rely solely on the counterattack clauses.

